# Shrimp eggs



## StevenA (13 Apr 2008)

I have three pregnant RCS,how long after laying, will the eggs take to hatch?


----------



## Themuleous (13 Apr 2008)

Check out http://www.planetinverts.com/ its excellent 

Sam


----------



## fishgeek (13 Apr 2008)

about 3 weeks roughly


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2008)

mine took a week


----------



## thebullit (21 May 2008)

they dont lay there eggs, but from the time she is visable carrying her eggs from 2-3 weeks for them to hatch.


----------

